# Cancellation after entry before stamping



## Brandon654 (May 3, 2017)

Hello all, I am really upset about my situation here.
I was in Dubai on employment visa last month, I cancelled it and during grace period, a freezone company gave me an Employent - I visa on pink paper. I went back to my country and came back on this new visa the next day. Now after getting here, due to some reason I don't want to work with this company and want to go back immediately. The visa is not stamped on my passport yet, emirates id and medical have not been applied for either. Now the company is asking for original passport. I'm worried if I give them the passport they will make delays and ask for money. Is my original passport required for cancellation? I heard it is not required as visa has not been stamped yet.
Need advice thanks
Brandon


----------



## Racing_Goats (Sep 5, 2015)

Nowadays you need to cancel an entry permit, that has been applied for as first stage of a residency application, before you are allowed to exit again - I believe you'll need to ask your employer to cancel the application at immigration.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Brandon654 (May 3, 2017)

Yes. But i dont know if its necessary to hand over my passport




Racing_Goats said:


> Nowadays you need to cancel an entry permit, that has been applied for as first stage of a residency application, before you are allowed to exit again - I believe you'll need to ask your employer to cancel the application at immigration.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

